# Days Canyon Trail



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks like a blast! I wish I had a place like that to ride!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful scenery!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

It looks like it was a lovely ride! A very scenic area.


----------



## Carp (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow! We are just starting our Arabian on trail riding and that narrow trail would be a work out to get down today. Looks like fun!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Yep, That looks like North Utah.
I love being able to ride on the shady side of the mountain on a warm day. And once you are up high enough in elevation, the temps cool off and you don't need the shade

Glad you got out. I've never Hobble Creek. I have gone down and rode at Black Hawk and dimple dell . But most of my riding is farther north


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like a great day for all.


----------



## vera (Jun 1, 2012)

I've never been up there. Looks pretty! I'll have to check it out this weekend.


----------



## xoxoNohea (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow I'm jealous! I live in Florida so there isn't scenery like that here


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

xoxoNohea said:


> Wow I'm jealous! I live in Florida so there isn't scenery like that here


You can't even find a hill in Florida to ride up! Spent 13mos there, didn't know a state could be that flat.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That looks like my backyard where I ride, except the mountains & trails are steeper & way more trees. Nice pics!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Rode up MiddleFork last night in the Ogden Valley. Similar terrain. ( actually same mountain range, so it should be)

Looking back at where we parked the truck/trailer









My daughter crossing one of the steep side hills. It's thousands of fee down to the bottom on the left.


----------



## glam1 (Mar 25, 2010)

wow


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Now those are trails! That's my kind of riding!


----------

